# apocalypto 2012: trinity



## sokmunki (Jul 8, 2009)

originally posted: 03 sep 08

x watch this video first: SAVANTS

1111 33 303 333,000

i can't tell you what those numbers mean - i'm not a savant by any stretch - i can't even count - but i know these numbers are important somehow. i can't really tell you where they came from, because it would freak you out and give you a headache. my headache has lasted over a week. either that, or it would make you call mental health to come pick me up... =P

there are mysteries of the human mind that we have chosen to ignore. we, as a species, have simply become so out of tune with our environment and our own nature that things that should be very natural and comfortable to us are now banished to the world of the sci-fi channel. 

there have been MANY times throughout our history in which society has experienced breakthroughs beyond explanation and, as a result, declared that these breakthroughs must be the work of the devil or some evil force. often, the people central to the breakthrough were put to death for having dealings with the devil. see "salem witch trials" or "copoernicus"...

we are still doing the same things in modern times. sure, we may not put anyone to death for claiming they can heal someone with only their hands and a prayer, but society as a whole mocks those who make this claim and labels them as crazy. the Bible itself says we have this ability. why don't we AT LEAST entertain the fact that it may be a possibility. do we really know that it is NOT possible? how do we explain spontaneous remission if our minds are not capable of such healing? spontaneous remission is when someone is "cured" from a life-threatening illness in such a way that defies all "modern medical explanation". modern medicine admits that it has no answers, but why not study what seems to be glaring at us - that the people healed themselves somehow? either by some natural immunity or by the power of their mind? medicine brushes it off and says "next!". sort of like the Salem Witch Trials. there was an outbreak of some kind of unknown brain disease. modern medicine, at the time, had no answers for it. instead of thinking "maybe this is something new that the medical field has yet to encounter" the people of the time said it was the work of evil and started killing each other - now THAT was the work of evil - the evil that is inside of all of us.

we have pushed these mysteries so far away from us that their "visibility" to us is actually increasing. sort of like introducing something foreign to the physical body - like eating something different. now, if it's only MILDLY different, the body will only have a minor reaction to it or, perhaps, no reaction at all. but, what if something DRASTICALLY different is introduced to the body. now we're talking about strong, undeniable reactions. this is the same way we are beginning to react to the mysteries of our mind. we have pushed them so far away that they becoming drastically foreign. since these mysteries are within us, we can't help but notice them eventually and have DRASTIC reactions to something we have made VERY foreign. maybe this is why the "ancient" civilizations had such insights to build such impressive structures and to make such incredible predictions - they were still using the mysterious parts of their mind back then...
so, i'm going with the theory that 2012 will be a "great shift in consciousness" - a "spiritual transformation". 

i believe mankind will not only drastically change directions, but we will relocate to such an indescribably new way of thinking that it will be different from anything we could imagine. we will rediscover these mysteries and embrace them. i really think that the Bible refers to this but the language leaves much open to interpretation until the events actually unfold, so it is more of written verification than a prophecy. 

leading up to this "transformation", many things will be taking place to set the stage. the transformation will take place as a result of the "major world-changing event" i was talking about. we'll call this event the "apex event". i think the apex event will not be as drastic as i originally thought - at least not in a visual prime time news sort of way. i think the event will be a speech given from the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. (don't ask where i get this stuff - you don't want to know - and NO, the speech is not given by Obama =P) leading up to this speech, the apex event, will be a social movement - a revolution maybe - people becoming more aware of... well, more aware that things need to change and we actually CAN change them - more aware of the mysteries within us and what we are truly capable of.
this revolution may be relatively small, even largely unnoticed, which will probably only increase the effect of the apex event. then, when the speech is given, the apex event, it will sweep the world very quickly, and suddenly, a largely unnoticed social movement will be a worldwide revolution. 

i think the speech will be given to an audience of less than 10,000 but it will be heard by over 60 million people in the first 24 hours, developing a viral nature and increasing its audience exponentially afterwards. within a short time, so much of the world will believe and start to understand the mysteries within us, that those who don't will be 'left behind' so to speak. there will be no way to deny what we are truly capable of and our future will be recast in an entirely different light.

i can see China having the strongest reaction to the apex event since they seem to be the largest surviving "ancient race". they will "return to their roots" much faster and with much more knowledge than the rest of us. this will make China the new world leader, although, i think at this time there will only be one world government, maybe even one world "church"... i'm sure there may be a "little" chaos or turmoil in the beginning, perhaps even the martyrdom of the "speech-giver"... but imagine, a world united - not as in the united nations, but truly united - caring for each other - entranced by the discovery of the old mysteries - embracing it together. hunger would not exist because it simply couldn't. wars would be no more than a history lesson because, since we will realize "what" we are, we would value life beyond everything else. for a change.


----------

